

Herb Sutter - Heterogeneous Computing and C++ AMP - octopus
http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/AMD-Fusion-Developer-Summit/AMD-Fusion-Developer-Summit-11/KEYNOTE

======
keveman
It looks like a worthy competitor to OpenCL and CUDA. The programming model is
quite similar to both of them. The current implementation is on Windows only
using DirectCompute API, but since they are making it "open", we should
hopefully see implementations on other platforms using more close to the metal
APIs.

